# max safe voltage for everyday use on 965



## mimic58

Hi all, Does anyone know what is a safe voltage for sustained everyday use on a C3 965 , is 1.5 asking to much?


----------



## NCspecV81

well if you are on aftermarket air it should be right around 1.55v. However, keep in mind that a lot of the time increasing volts to hit a certain unstable clock isn't always the answer on phenom II's. Actually, that's always been the case with any processor. It's just that the phenom II's are more emphasized on this due to the touchiness of the processors and heat.


----------



## mimic58

NCspecV81 said:


> well if you are on aftermarket air it should be right around 1.55v. However, keep in mind that a lot of the time increasing volts to hit a certain unstable clock isn't always the answer on phenom II's. Actually, that's always been the case with any processor. It's just that the phenom II's are more emphasized on this due to the touchiness of the processors and heat.



im running a cooler master V8 , With AS5 .. Fan set to max

I'd like to run 17.5 x 230 @ 1.525

Does this sound about right?


----------



## NCspecV81

sounds possible. I can't say it'll work. But put it on the stress test and see what happens.


----------



## mimic58

NCspecV81 said:


> sounds possible. I can't say it'll work. But put it on the stress test and see what happens.



do you think its liable to damage it?


----------



## NCspecV81

I dunno. If your temps are fine I don't see why it would.


----------



## Leopold Butters

I've had mine all the way to to 1.6volts with no problems. I still can't hit 4Ghz yet tho!!! It's driving me nuts.  Wish I had the new 965 C3. Oh well, I'll keep trying


----------



## jasonn20

mimic58 said:


> im running a cooler master V8 , With AS5 .. Fan set to max
> 
> I'd like to run 17.5 x 230 @ 1.525
> 
> Does this sound about right?



You will have to try different combos 20multi with 1.5vcore is stable for me...   also 20.5multi, 205clock, and 1.575vcore for 4.2ghz..   I am almost stable at 4.3ghz but I can not keep temp down with air cooling.... less than 60*C


----------



## mimic58

3.9 is the wall for me my ddr600 just Will not let me get past that point 

The voltage reading is a lie the settings in bios are 1.4625v not 1.4v
















This is a 965 C3 , Revision 3 CACAC AC 0952


----------



## mimic58

Leopold Butters said:


> I've had mine all the way to to 1.6volts with no problems. I still can't hit 4Ghz yet tho!!! It's driving me nuts.  Wish I had the new 965 C3. Oh well, I'll keep trying



I managed to get 3.999 at 1.5 But it just Would not give me that last point  beleive me i feel your frustation but im pritty sure whats limiting me is my memory, I Think once i upgrade it i should be able to pull it off what speed ddr are you running?


----------



## Leopold Butters

I have it set to 1333 but my sticks are 1600. I have been trying so many combinations to try to get 4.0 but nothing works. As of now I have made it to the 5th of 12 tests in prime95 by having my voltage at 1.57 and 20x200. But it won't get any farther. I have tried changing my NB and HT and ram yada yada yada. Stupid cpu.


----------



## jasonn20

Leopold Butters said:


> I have it set to 1333 but my sticks are 1600. I have been trying so many combinations to try to get 4.0 but nothing works. As of now I have made it to the 5th of 12 tests in prime95 by having my voltage at 1.57 and 20x200. But it won't get any farther. I have tried changing my NB and HT and ram yada yada yada. Stupid cpu.



You have the c2 965 right.. ??  I think 3.9 is the max on the c2..


----------



## mimic58

5.7v  damn and i thought i was cooking mine at 5v What are your temps like at full load??



jasonn20 said:


> You have the c2 965 right.. ??  I think 3.9 is the max on the c2..



What settings have you used to get 4.2 stable??


----------



## NCspecV81




----------



## mimic58

Jesus , that looks like a Sucide run how did it score on 3d mark?


----------



## bomberboysk

mimic58 said:


> Jesus , that looks like a Sucide run how did it score on 3d mark?



NC was running on phase with that run, -39 on the cpu.


----------



## mimic58

bomberboysk said:


> NC was running on phase with that run, -39 on the cpu.



Nice system i just looked that up, very impressive cant seem to find anyware uk based selling them though


----------



## Leopold Butters

jasonn20 said:


> You have the c2 965 right.. ??  I think 3.9 is the max on the c2..



Yeah I do have a C2. I'd love to get a C3 but it's really not worth the price for a little bit of OC i could get. I will probably just wait to see how the Thuban CPUs turn out.


----------



## mimic58

Damn this new Nvidia driver SUCKS!! , When i installed it i lost the ability to overclock my video cards , and as if that wasnt bad enough it also reduced my non clocked speed by 25% !! 

So i removed it an reverted back to my orginal driver but now i cant play need for speed shift 

This sli business is a pain in the ****


----------



## El Gappo

Amd's recommended max is 1.55 but the vast majority of chips wont benefit from much over 1.5v. Unlike this one



 Have a good fiddle around from 1.4 up top 1.55 and find where you can get the highest clocks


----------



## 87dtna

On my 550 unlocked to a quad it took 1.575 to get 3.9ghz stable.  3.8 took 1.50 Vcore.

I tried up to 1.65v once I bought a TRUE with an AM3 mount but it just would not hit 4ghz stable.  Would boot the OS but not benchable.


----------



## mimic58

Leopold Butters said:


> Yeah I do have a C2. I'd love to get a C3 but it's really not worth the price for a little bit of OC i could get. I will probably just wait to see how the Thuban CPUs turn out.



This might make you feel a bit better, I'v just over clocked to a stable 4ghz 
using two settings
17.5 x 230 @ 1.525
20 x 200 @ 1.525 

Both hit a max temp of 52c under full load and avarage 35 to 39 

Its taken me days to do this...

Now heres the part that will make you feel better I gained Appsolutly NOTHING on 3d mark  infact my bench mark is slightly lower  you would Deffinatly be wasting your money 






Now compare this to my orginal bench mark 
17.5 x 225 @ 1.4625v






Conclusion is clear , Clocks may read higher but actual throuput is not


----------



## El Gappo

If you aren't getting a higher score than before then something is clocked lower or something is unstable. That or the run was bugged


----------



## mimic58

El Gappo said:


> If you aren't getting a higher score than before then something is clocked lower or something is unstable. That or the run was bugged



I duno iv spent 3 days trying to beat this benchmark , I can get the clock speed up higher over 4ghz but the bench mark drops even though its stable this is the appsolute best i can get 

17.5 x 228 @ 1.475v + ddr upped to 2.1v 





Anything above 3.992 and the score drops


----------



## El Gappo

Anything up to 1.55 is safe but often unneeded, have a play around with voltages until you find what works best for your cpu and mobo combo


----------

